# Fogs don't turn on!



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

WHY?

I thought they were just bulbs so put in new yellow H10 bulbs ( I wanted yellow anyway) and nothing. So go to check the fuse panel (which I should have done first) and nothing blown. 

Then when I got thinking I can honestly say I've never seen a GTO on the streets with fog lamps that turned on. Ok maybe like one. Am I missing something?

Why can I do an engine swap or build high end audio systems and not do something as easy as getting my fog lamps to turn on?


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

did you turn the switch on?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Check your fuse? Is the switch in the proper position? Are the bulbs secured in the sockets properly? Were the bulbs installed correctly (if the polarity only works on way)? 
Did you touch the surface of the bulbs with bare hands which may have caused one to pop? 

I know a guy who swapped out his fog lights to amber and they stopped working, he was going all over connections trying to figure this out until I asked if he accidentally pushed the switch in. Pulled it out and wala on they came.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

wala...Judge spoke french...
Bill


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

PLEASE ANSWER! There's a switch? I've never been able to get mine to turn on


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

BlackJackByte said:


> PLEASE ANSWER! There's a switch? I've never been able to get mine to turn on


No, they use mental telepathy. Just think real hard " Turn on Fog Lights! ". 
If that don't work, pull out on the light switch knob.

Larry


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

gently pull the light switch out...it will click ever so slightly from the on position...as Judge said...wala!
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Read your owners manual. You SHOULDN'T be driving a car if you can't even turn on the fogs.

Not sure if they have a seperate fuse or not but I would check them as well.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

silversport said:


> wala...Judge spoke french...
> Bill


I'm sure you guys mean 'voilà'. I agree with jpalamar. This thread is somewhat ludicrous.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Relay...$42.00...fixed. One new bulb $14.99! I thought you meant another switch near relay/fuse compartment. And a possible problem for some (used goat owners) could be that in the service mode the lights could be turned to "off". I think I'll manage my car quite fine as I have for a couple years thanks anyway!


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

well first off i dont think h10 fit in the fogs, its 9040 or a 9005 try that and see if it works.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

OE for the fogs is 9040....


----------

